# Getting a Second Puppy--MHS!



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

We are new to MHS, but boy do we have it bad!!! We got our first havanese puppy (Macie) about 6 weeks ago and immediately decided that we want a second. So we have been looking for another. In a strange turn of events, Macie's breeder called us this weekend and one of Macie's sisters is still available, so we are getting her. She will be 17 weeks old when we get her. We are so excited!!!!! However, I would like to ask for anyone's tips on introducing another new puppy into our household, especially one this old. Plus if anyone has any name suggestions, I would love that. We are leaning now towards Annie or Callie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you to be able to get Macie's sister. I got my first hav, Milo at 5 1/2 months old. My only issue at that age was that he was used to living somewhere else and clearly felt displaced for the first few weeks. I've raised two at a time and found it to be no more difficult than one. In some ways it was easier because they had each other. There are bound to be some issues that arise but until they do, it's hard to anticipate what they may be. 

Just stick around and ask questions and delight us all with photos and stories about your little girls. Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting for you and Gracie to be getting her very own sister. Enjoy!!

Kathie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OH, congratulations, that sounds amazing. I have just gone through this, though my two are different ages (4 mos/ 2 yrs) so I think it will be much easier having two littermates the same age reunite. Just give your original pup plenty of attention so it doesn't feel displaced.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and while you are waiting please feel free to post photos of Macie while you are waiting. I have always read that you should introduce dogs on neutral territory ie- a park, the road, not your yard or house if possible. So your current dog isn't territorial when they meet. It has worked well for me both times- one time DH met me with the girls and the time before that my mother in law met me with Dora. I also like the name Annie  Lisa on the forum has a little girl named Annie and she is adorable so it is a great choice!

Amanda


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're so lucky!!! I'm quite jealous...but so happy for you too! Congrats on adding to your puppy family again. Can't wait to see photos of the two girls.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I bet they will remember each other!
We just had Paige's brother here this weekend, and man were they crazy for each other!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanted to buy Pixie's half brother sooo badly, but the timing just wasn't right. That's great that the sisters can grow up together. Won't they be surpised to be reunited!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Macie and her sister will only have not seen each other for 6 weeks, so they'll likely remember each other. How exciting!! Congratulations and welcome to the best Havanese forum there is ! :whoo: 

Many of us got a 2nd and 3rd Havanese, so you won't be alone. :biggrin1: Pat got both her Havs as puppies at the same time, they too are siblings from the same litter. I'm sure she'll have great advice. 

It is more work, but I wouldn't say it's double the work. And the enjoyment? Well, waaaaayyyyyy more than twice that! lol 17 weeks isn't at all 'old' when you consider the Hav lives 12-15 years, so don't worry. Treat her as a new pup, just like Macie was and be ready to take the time to be consistent with house training. You may have to go in and out your back door for pee breaks many times/day, but it will pay off in the end. 

Are you crate training Macie? That can help a lot!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't wait to have two! I really hope they do remember each other. We certainly will have the camera ready when they meet, should be some great pictures!!!!

We have been crate training Macie for night and she does wonderfully. However, during the day we both work, so we started with an ex-pen and then moved up to giving her our familyroom. Still has some accidents during the day (sometimes she will go a couple days with no problem, then a couple days of mistakes), but overall pretty good. We just moved Macie out of her crate and on to our bed three nights ago and it seems to be working pretty well, she is still making it all night. We will have to play it by ear to see if Macie can be good and stay on the bed at night with her sister in a crate on the floor. I really hope so because I don't want to have to put her back in a crate :-(

I agree, this is a great forum. I am so glad that I found it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of your girls


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats on your pups and welcome to the forum.
Looking forward to seeing pics! Hav fun !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that sounds like such fun - getting her sibling!! I bet they will remember each other and will do great. Yes it is a little more work, but so so worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great news! WELCOME! More pics please!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations! How amazing that Macie's sibling is available. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS. How special !!! Funny how things work out and sounds like this was meant to be. I'm jealous !! I have been wanting another one too because that MHS is something else !! Soooo with that being said, I think Evye is getting a brother in about a month. Haven't made up my mind 100%, but this sure pushed me closer. I know from the forum it's going to be difficult at times so trying to prepare myself.

BTW...I'm partial to Callie....I think if the little guy does come to be, his name will be Bentley.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> We will have to play it by ear to see if Macie can be good and stay on the bed at night with her sister in a crate on the floor. I really hope so because I don't want to have to put her back in a crate :-(


Crate training is actually a very good thing for house training and will help the pups understand where NOT to eliminate. It also becomes their den, their safe place and is very reassuring when used in a positive way. I highly recommend using a crate (not too big) for nights for several months, even over a year or more, depending on what your habits are and what your preferences are. If you want to give Macie and the new pup a lot of confidence and ensure they stay dry and go where and when you want them to, they will be that much better off.

It only seems to us humans that crates are a bad thing, but they truly aren't.  When a pup has too large a space - and that can be as big as a room, two rooms or a whole house - it becomes harder for him to hold it in and only go outdoors (or on pads if that's what you're using). The mistake we made with Ricky, that I won't do again should we ever have a young puppy, is giving him too big a space. It took us eons to fully housetrain him. :frusty:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the MHS Club. This is an encouraging support group for multiples. As I've said before, I think all breeders should be required to include in the contract a disclosure. "Beaware, one Havanese will not be enough."

Congratulations! Depending on her personality, I like Ruby for a little girl.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome, please we need pics of Macie!! Well congrats on your new addition, when are you getting her? Oh and how about Madison (Macie & Madison)?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww....that is so cute, Madison and Macie. Love it. 

Evye (4 months old) has been night crated since we got her and she actually prefers her crate to cuddling on the bed with us. Like Marj said, it can be a very positive thing...and keeps them safe as well.

Good Luck. Can't wait to hear what her name will be.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> CONGRATULATIONS. How special !!! Funny how things work out and sounds like this was meant to be. I'm jealous !! I have been wanting another one too because that MHS is something else !! Soooo with that being said, I think Evye is getting a brother in about a month. Haven't made up my mind 100%, but this sure pushed me closer. I know from the forum it's going to be difficult at times so trying to prepare myself.
> 
> BTW...I'm partial to Callie....I think if the little guy does come to be, his name will be Bentley.


I want another so badly! I think we're going to wait a while though, not my idea. DH just left this morning for a 2 week trip and I told him I was taking a road trip while he was gone...to our breeder! I got "the look" so I guess I won't do it but I'm SO tempted! Can't wait to hear what you decide on the little boy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2008)

A few years ago when my Tibetan Terrier C.J. died unexpectedly we contacted our breeder and came home with 2 pups instead of one. While one of the pups is our daughter's we dog sit her 5 days a week and when my daughter goes away. Both are female and get along very well. Lizzie was the largest of the litter and Maggie the smallest. Fortunately, there is no competition for top dog. (We also have a Chinese Crested Power Puff and Lulu a 5 month chocolate Havanese pup) 

When I got both pups I was not aware of a potential problem termed "Littermate Syndrome". This is when pups of a similar age bond more to each other than they do to the human. I think you need to be aware of this. I think I was able to limit the negative effects of this problem by giving them substantial individual attention.

Good Luck.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

We had an unfortunate delay in getting our second puppy, but are rescheduled to get her this Sunday. It was such a disappointment last Sunday and this week seems to be going sooooooooo slow! 

I really appreciate this forum and all the good advice and support we are getting. We are hoping that we will not have too much trouble with the "Littermate Syndrome" since they have not seen each other in 7 weeks and Macie is pretty bonded to us. However, we will certainly make sure we take time individually with each of them so that we don't. 

As for the crate issue, Macie is back in her crate anyway. She just does not sleep well in our bed and wakes up several times a night and gives us puppy kisses (great during the day, kind of a rude awakening in the middle of the night). 

Thanks also for all the great name suggestions. We have decided to go with Cali. Madison and Ruby are already taken by close family members...pretty sure my mother-in-law would not appreciate my naming a dog after her, lol.

I will figure out how to load some pictures on here after we get Cali this weekend.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing photos of Cali.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to say I like your choice of the name Cali.
Have fun with your new puppy.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

So now we have Cali. She is beautiful, however I am freaking out...she and Macie have had altercations twice already in the first day, both initiated by Cali. I knew going into this that raising two female puppies was going to be a challange, but now I am scared that it won't work out. These two are littermates, but they have not seen each other in almost 8 weeks. Which also means that Cali has not had the proper socialization yet, so we have lots of work to do. Has anyone else raised two females together? Do you have tips for working it out? Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be anxious to hear the great advice you will get on the two. I may be needing it. Good luck...I will be thinking about you and hoping for a great end result soon.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

My daughter bought Daisy's littermate (brother) Toby. Whenever they are together - Daisy still wants to beat the C%&#* out of Toby - but in a "loving" way. She just can't leave him alone. Toby is equally excited to see her - but doesn't want to spend every moment wrestling and growling at each other. He is 3-4 pounds heavier than Daisy - but she just won't stop trying to dominate him. Maybe it's something litter mates do??? She doesn't act this way with other dogs she's around.... I am fighting the IWAP feeling.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You're having the normal interaction between any two dogs (puppies) just brought into the same living space. It takes time for them to adjust and find their place in the pack. My purpose in getting a second, aside from the obvious MHS, was to give Milo a playmate. He adored the older dogs but couldn't really play with them endlessly and I felt sorry for him. 

When Bailey came into the house it was anything but smooth for the first little while and I thought I'd made a terrible mistake. They had their run ins and some interaction that sounded frightening, but it didn't take long for them to become best buddies. Now, almost a year later you rarely find one without the other close behind.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

[When Bailey came into the house it was anything but smooth for the first little while]

Geri, when you said a while...as in days, weeks, months? Do you separate them when they have their interactions or let them work it out? Macie and Cali had a bad first day and I am paying attention to the advice offered in case I encounter the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2008)

I have multiple female dogs and found this article to be very helpful.

http://www.geocities.com/Augusta/2525/multidogs.htm


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> [When Bailey came into the house it was anything but smooth for the first little while]
> 
> Geri, when you said a while...as in days, weeks, months? Do you separate them when they have their interactions or let them work it out? Macie and Cali had a bad first day and I am paying attention to the advice offered in case I encounter the same.


It didn't last very long, perhaps a couple of weeks, though it got better all the time. My biggest fear in the beginning was the vast difference in their size. I was afraid Milo, in his exuberance or jealousy or whatever, might hurt Bailey. Basically though, heeding the advice of others on the forum, I let them work it out and only intervened when I thought Bailey might get hurt.

It is an adjustment. We tend to think when we're contemplating adding the second that it will be all sweetness and light. Once they get integrated into the family, the joy is palpable and well worth it. You'll probably see things changing day by day as they discover it's nice to have a living, breathing toy to play with. Hang in.

BTW, I did separate them for periods of time the first several days till I could trust Milo wouldn't hurt Bailey. That didn't last long at all.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is a picture of my new babies (black and white is Macie and the sable is Cali) and my old baby, Shasta a 10+ year old Golden Retriever who just loves to play with the new babies. Today has been a better day. I am trying to figure out who is dominate so that I can support that role appropriately, but at this point it is not clear yet. I feel better already having read what was sent so far, the article is great. I printed it to keep it handy as a reminder. Thanks for the info, keep it coming


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Love your new avatar picture but of course I must ask for MORE please! (unless I missed them earlier and then I'll apologize briefly before asking for MORE pictures please).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are both absolutely adorable !!! Glad your day was better and its probably up hill from here on in. Enjoy. More pictures please....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wondering how Macie and Cali made out today. I am thinking about you.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

They are doing well together. Only a couple minor squabbles, but they can play together for hours  RLH takes on a whole new meaning when there are two running around, lol. When are you getting your second? I am adding ore about Cali on a new thread...it has been interesting!


----------

